# Buck 27000



## relli1130 (Mar 6, 2015)

Hi all,

I'm Jeff.  New to wood burning stoves, and to this forum.  I've been searching online for weeks now - researching stoves, companies, models etc.  I always like to make informed decisions.

Seems a lot of folks feel strongly about the new stoves with the EPA enhancements.  Better burn time, less smoke etc.  I'm having a difficult time finding a new stove including installation for under 3k.  I just got a quote on a new quadrafire stove and it was in the 4-5k range.  Sticker shock.

So I've been scouring craigslist, trying to score a deal.  I came across this refurbished buck stove.  Its an older model, so I'm guessing it is less efficient than the ones today.

http://pittsburgh.craigslist.org/app/4875118297.html

It looks in great condition.  So questions are:

1.  New or used?  (lets assume the used stove has been refurbished and in great condition)
2.  If new, what brand names come highly recommended?

I own a 2600 SF 5 Bedroom house.  I need a fireplace insert.  Fireplace is on an exterior wall, on far right side of my house.  Looking to supplement heat, reduce the use of my heat pump, and increase temperature in main living areas, with residual heat keeping sleeping quarters upstairs a little more cozy.

Thermostat is located on first floor (same floor as fireplace) but on opposite end of the house.

Thanks all!

Jeff


----------



## mellow (Mar 6, 2015)

Spend some time reading threads on here, don't go buying an older smoke dragon like that 27000, that is way too much for it anyway.  The season is about over, deals can be had this month but you might do some more research, and don't forget to get the wife's approval for whatever you do.  You can DIY an install and save some money.

Check out this thread:  Read before posting or answering "Which new stove to buy?"


----------



## begreen (Mar 6, 2015)

There are several threads on the Buck 27000 here in the classics forum. New stoves can be expensive, especially large inserts, but that would be my preference. It will save money in the long run and will burn a lot cleaner.

What are the dimensions of the fireplace front, back and depth top and bottom? Would you consider a freestanding stove in front of the fireplace or is an insert the only option? What is the house floor plan like, open or closed off rooms? How open is the stove room to the rest of the house?


----------



## relli1130 (Mar 6, 2015)

Dimensions are 36" Front width, 27" rear width, 22" deep, and 27" high.  Rooms are closed off, not an open floor plan at all.  Though I will say wife and I have plans to knock down two walls currently separating the family room with the fireplace from the kitchen, and the kitchen wall from the dining room.  The fireplace is in a rather small room right now.  Opening up the floor plan is a project we have planned in the next 2-3 years.

insert only.  freestanding is not an option.  The fireplace is located in a small room.  Off that room is the kitchen, then dining.  bordering the dining is the living room.  Upstairs there are 5 bedrooms.  my sons' rooms are located directly above the fireplace - these rooms are cold right now b/c the heat pump just isn't getting the job done I think.

the DIY install is appealing to me.  I love to save money, and would consider myself to be pretty handy.  I do have concerns here though, especially considering that this is a fire hazard, and I would like to not burn my house down.


----------



## begreen (Mar 6, 2015)

> the DIY install is appealing to me. I love to save money, and would consider myself to be pretty handy. I do have concerns here though, especially considering that this is a fire hazard, and I would like to not burn my house down.



The concern is good and healthy. First step is to have the chimney completely and very thoroughly cleaned including the smokeshelf and damper areas. Then comes the planning. You'll need to know the chimney height and inside diameter of the tile liner.  If the liner and insert are installed properly with mfg. specs and clearances honored the installation should be safe. Then it is up to the stove operator to practice safe burning practices. How tall is the chimney? Can you safely work on it to install a liner?

You can put a fairly large insert in, but that will cost more and without opening up the room it is going to get very hot in there. The room is going to get hot without opening it up or at least providing some convective assistance. Is there a basement below?

Affordable ~2 cu ft inserts start at around $1100. That would put a dent in the heating bill and would at least keep that end of the house warm. To heat the whole place you might want to consider a wood furnace as an alternative if there is a furnace in the basement, ducting in place and an outdoor access to the basement to bring in wood.


----------



## relli1130 (Mar 6, 2015)

I do have a basement that has garage access.  In my basement there is an area that I've considered putting a standard stove.  Directly above this area is a glass block window where I could duct out.  The basement is unfinished however, and we rarely use it.  I do not have a furnace down there.  I have a heat pump outside the house.  The basement is where my A/C unit is.  I've wondered, if I put a stove in the basement, is it possible to duct the heat from the stove somehow into my housing ducts? 

Perhaps I ought to table the thoughts of an insert until we remodel the kitchen area and open up the floor plan...


----------



## begreen (Mar 6, 2015)

relli1130 said:


> I've wondered, if I put a stove in the basement, is it possible to duct the heat from the stove somehow into my housing ducts?


That was what I was thinking. A well insulated duct with a quiet inline fan running from the opposite side (dining room?) to the stove room could improve heat circulation quite a bit. Cooler room air would be pulled in from the far room and blown into the stove room. This would pull warm air from the stove room through the kitchen and into the far room.

If you don't mind driving over to the closest Menards in Ohio this is a smoking good deal on a 1.9 cu ft Century 2500:
http://www.menards.com/main/p-2431481-c-6884.htm


----------



## relli1130 (Mar 6, 2015)

> If you don't mind driving over to the closest Menards in Ohio this is a smoking good deal on a 1.9 cu ft Century 2500:
> http://www.menards.com/main/p-2431481-c-6884.htm




Price looks right. 5 hr burn time tho?


----------



## Fastdonzi (Mar 6, 2015)

I'm burning a Buck 27000 Right now, However Last Saturday I Bought a New Buck 91, It's still sitting on my trailer, weather has been bad so no time to swap. I switched because the 27000 cant go more than 4-5 hrs without needing to be filled. Ive had it 15 yrs and it can put out the heat but it takes a wheelbarrow of wood (100+lbs) everyday. Im trying to cut that down, I'm not getting any younger. Don't do it...Go with efficient...unless your young and Love cutting wood


----------



## begreen (Mar 6, 2015)

It will be 5-8 hrs depending on the hardwood, outdoor temps and how the insert is run. In very cold weather when you are pushing it, yes 5 hrs.. This will depend on how well the house holds the heat. You aren't heating a very large area so you may get longer. If you're looking to save some $$ so this is the best deal right now. You can go larger, but I'd want to see the room door way opened up a lot more.

Or on the opposite side of the price spectrum, consider a Blaze King Princess that will allow you to burn low and slow, but will have the backup power when you need it. 24hr burns are possible with this stove.


----------



## bholler (Mar 6, 2015)

Fastdonzi said:


> I'm burning a Buck 27000 Right now, However Last Saturday I Bought a New Buck 91, It's still sitting on my trailer, weather has been bad so no time to swap. I switched because the 27000 cant go more than 4-5 hrs without needing to be filled. Ive had it 15 yrs and it can put out the heat but it takes a wheelbarrow of wood (100+lbs) everyday. Im trying to cut that down, I'm not getting any younger. Don't do it...Go with efficient...unless your young and Love cutting wood


Do you have a liner on the old one and is it sized correctly for the new one?


----------



## Fastdonzi (Mar 6, 2015)

bholler said:


> Do you have a liner on the old one and is it sized correctly for the new one?


Yes, The Buck 27000 has a 25' of 8" flex hooked to it. I'll use the same for the new one, although I have to add 15" length to make up for the old Buck adapter


----------



## bholler (Mar 6, 2015)

Fastdonzi said:


> Yes, The Buck 27000 has a 25' of 8" flex hooked to it. I'll use the same for the new one, although I have to add 15" length to make up for the old Buck adapter


ok cool just checking


----------

